# My wife likes wine so...



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 11, 2022)

...I bought her one of these for Valentine's Day...

Sit N Sip Refillable Winebag Chair...







Holds 150 gallons of wine...


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2022)

Love it, I need to get one for ma honey! RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## forktender (Feb 11, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> ...I bought her one of these for Valentine's Day...
> 
> Sit N Sip Refillable Winebag Chair...
> View attachment 525447
> ...


Sounds like your woman and mine might be sisters.

I just sent my wife the link.

Thanks for the laughs, do they have a beer or whiskey version?


----------



## sandyut (Feb 11, 2022)

Ordering now


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 11, 2022)

That's awesome!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 11, 2022)

Genius!
That can be her chair, this will be mine . . . you cant see the bowl of Fritos and beer on the other side.





	

		
			
		

		
	
s!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2022)

Lol Charles. Emily would love that!


----------



## buzzy (Feb 11, 2022)

Need 2 of them.  One for each of us.


----------

